# Home needed for Chocolate Labrador



## Ella1959 (Apr 10, 2010)

Jasper is a beautiful chocolate labrador aged 16 months, he is very friendly and obedient although boisterous. He is KC registered and we have a five generation pedigree. We are desperately in need of a caring new home for him due to work committments. He has all his vaccinations and has actually been chipped twice by accident during castration so he is a 'double chocolate chip'. He is great with kids of all ages and fully housetrained. He will be easy to train further as he just wants to please.

We live on the South Coast of England


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I only wish I was allowed , hope you find an amazing home for Jasper.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you contacted his breeder?

Most responsible ones will take back any dog they have bred and then find them a suitable home.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i would have taken him in a heart beat but live in scotland xx good luck xx


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

How soon are you looking to rehome, If you are prepared to wait a month or two I will be able to help you.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

There are several labrador rescues that cover the south of England both excellent. They will possibly already have the right home on a waiting list for him. You will keep him with you (so no need to go into kennels) until the right home is found. All new homes are thoroughly vetted and they will maintain contact with the new home throughout his life. They will also be contractually obliged to return him to the rescue if at any time they can no longer look after him, which will prevent him from being passed from pillar to post through the freeads.

Contact details can be found on their websites:

Labrador Retriever Rescue Southern England

Labrador Rescue South East and Central

good luck


----------



## Kieran83 (Jan 18, 2010)

Have sent you a pm

Kieran


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ahhhh noo i live in the south west! but already have 2 other choc labs aww hope he finds a home soon x


----------



## georgina davies (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello ,

I have been looking for a choccie lab after mine passed away a few weeks ago. Please could you send me some pictures and some more details.

Thank u 

Georgie:thumbup:


----------



## Ella1959 (Apr 10, 2010)

To everyone who has contacted me looking to adopt our adorable Jasper. We as a family have made the decision to all pull together in order to keep Jasper with us and his golden sister Lexi. It was just too heartbreaking for all of us. Sorry if any of you got your hopes up and we have let you down. Jasper is just such a wonderful boy and so very happy. 

Thank you all so very much. Any advice on stopping him and his sister pulling hard on the lead would be much appreciated.. It is just excitement we realise but they are hard for my girls aged 11 and 12 to take out to the park. We did try canny collars but they are so fiddly the girls could not manage them. We definitely do not want to use choke collars. 

Best regards to all

Ella, Neil, Tiffany,Jodie,Lexi and Jasper wuff wuff x


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Ellie so pleased to hear you have decided to keep him. You mention his sister - does that mean they are litter mates? If so what training have you done with them so far? Did you take them to classes? Did you train them seperately? Then train them together? There are other head collars apart from the canny collar which you may find easier to use as a temporary measure but it won't replace training and they often need to be trained to accept them. Whereabouts on the south coast are you? There are a number of very good training school I know of that may be worth going to with your daughters too, particularly if they help with the dog walking. Pm me if you don't want to put in on an open forum.


----------

